# Florida Spring 2015



## FatBoyXPC (Mar 2, 2015)

Time for another Florida competition!

http://www.cubingusa.com/floridaspring2015/index.php

Events:
2x2
3x3
4x4
3x3 OH
Pyraminx

Tentative Events (no particular order):
5x5
3BLD
Megaminx
Skewb

I'm looking to get as many of you with experience to help out as possible. I'd love to make Florida Cubing a smooth transition


----------



## SirWaffle (Mar 3, 2015)

Oh cool, really nice to see the south east finally get comps. This isnt too far from me so i shall see if i can make it


----------



## Npgreader (Apr 1, 2015)

I didn't see this before registration ended. 

Are you going to be accepting walk-ins? If so I should be able to go.


----------

